# agressive dog when i try leave my house



## linzi29 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi everyone id be gratefull of any help and advice that you have to offer!

I have a 2 year old west highland terrier, and over the last few months he has started getting very aggressive when ever me or my partner go to leave the house. As soon as my coat is on and i head to the door, he runs up to the door pushing up against it whilest barking and growling at me! My partner says if it carries on then the dog will have to go which i dont want, so im desperate to nip this in the bud!

A month ago we had him castrated which we thought would help calm down his aggression and dominance but he is still the same. sometimes my partner is too scared to leave the room for fear our dog will fly for them.

Any advice would be grately appreciated!

Linzi


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

umm u should try to make roon in ur skegual (wrong spelling) for just u and ur dog ur dog probly just wants to play with u if u dont have time for the dog orthe dog might just be overprtective so if its bein overprotectie u might want to try keepin whoeer ur dog growls at away from ur house for a while so there may be any prblem like those two


----------



## linzi29 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. He doestnt growl or bark at guests to our house when they leave, its just me and my partner. He senses we are leaving and obviously doesnt want us to go. He never use to be like this its just crept up and gotten worse over the last few months. We have tried the pebbles in a plastic bottle technique where you shake the bottle near them and it works as a kind of sound diversion, but it doesnt seem to do the trick.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

well maybe u and ur partner should play with ur dog sometimes maybe he wants to play with u to. oh and do u and ur partner ever play with ur dog?


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Buddy said:


> well maybe u and ur partner should play with ur dog sometimes maybe he wants to play with u to. oh and do u and ur partner ever play with ur dog?


yeah, play w/ your dog so he won't be agressive anymore. Hi Buddy!!


----------



## linzi29 (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes we play with him all the time and he is a very happy dog, but turning into an aggressive one. Maybe its just a terrier thing, as terriers are known for being very dominant.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

i know the answer he needs company does anyone stay with ur dog when u and ur partner leave?


----------



## linzi29 (Nov 24, 2006)

No, if we leave together he will be on his own, like when we are working for example. But he isnt left on his own for a great deal of time. Maybe i should just take him to the vet and see what they can advise?


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

no u shouldnt u should first try to figure this out urself or u should take ur dog with u most of the time u go somewhere


----------



## linzi29 (Nov 24, 2006)

Well i would love to take my dog to work with me but i dont think they would allow it 

We have tried most things so i think we will just have to go to the vet or a dog behavioural therapist, as if he carries on much longer my partner will have him in a dog home 

Thanks for your replies its much appreciated.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

ok but u should try payin more attention to ur dog if it doesnt get enough attention


----------



## linzi29 (Nov 24, 2006)

he gets plenty of that


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

well i guess ur dog just doesnt want anyone to leave the house he might like ur partner and u together and wants to play with both of u at the same time thats everything else i can say if hope my hlp works if not sorry


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

To manage the problem and prevent him from rehursing this behavior -
Can you gate him off in a separate room before you leave the house? If he is gated he will not be able to practice this behavior. You'll need to find a way to prevent the behavior before you begin trying to modify it.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Opokki is right on, the only other way to stop this behaviour is having a "come to Jesus meeting" with him, doing some proper training of this guy, he is showing a HUGE amount of disrespect. Have you done his basic obedience training? Does he know you mean business when you say NO ! ? 

If you were not working all day I would say, pop him in a crate but I personally don't think that's a good thing, I would prefer you to get an exercise pen, or a gated area, like Opokki recommended, and then put him in before he starts acting up. And take him to obedience class. You need to be the boss here and you need to be shown how to be that.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Agree with both opokki and blackgavotte. This isn't an issue of the dog not being played with. The dog doesn't need access to the door when you're leaving, until he gains a little respect.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, you've learned one thing. Neutering does not always solve dominance and aggression problems, especially if the dog has reached maturity.

Reading your post, it seems that your Westie thinks he is the pack Alpha. Ths is very easy to do because puppies are so cute that we tend to let them get away with things they shouldn't (especially small breeds). If you had chosen to live with a very soft-tempered dog, this wouldn't matter as much. But, you've chosen to live with a terrier and terrier people are only half-kidding when they call their dogs terrorists.

The first thing I'd do is put him on a strict NILIF program and make him earn everything he gets. Keep him off all beds and furniture for now. Those places belong to the Alphas. Later, maybe he can earn his way back on, but with permission only. If you aren't familiar with NILIF, Google "Alpha dog boot camp" (without the quotes). The item you want should be the first one on the page. Click on it and print out the instructions. Discuss them with your husband and agree to follow them. You must both insist the dog follow the same rules otherwise he'll get confused.

Along with NILIF, start a twice daily basic obedience training program. It only takes about 10 minutes, so one of you could do it in the morning before going to work, and the other in the evening. Obedience training along with NILIF, will help teach your Westie, that his reign is over and the humans are taking the Alpha position. Now, don't be surprised if things get worse before they get better. He's probably going to test you. This is normal, after all he needs to know that you'll be a firm, fair leader that he can depend on.

Finally, don't be afraid to correct him for bad behavior. If a firm, low, growly sounding voice correction is enough, great. But, if he needs more, then go to a leash correction or, if he's not wearing a collar and lead (such as when you're leaving for work), you can either use a scruff shake (if you won't get bit) or just turn your back and leave. I would have him drag a lead whenever you are there to supervise. This way you can correct him when necessary. Start out with a plain buckle collar, but if you cannot issue a correction that is motivational enough for him to choose to stop the unwanted behavior, then go to a small prong collar. And, please do not be put off by the way they look. Any collar can be used abusively and the prong (aka pinch) collar, properly used is very humane. It does not close off the dog's air or cause trachea damage the way a choke can. Also, since it mimics the correction bite the mother dog or pack superiors give, you dog understands a properly timed correction from a pinch collar. Your dog needs to know both when he's doing right (praise and rewards) and when he's doing something wrong (corrections).

Finally, a nice long walk every day in addition to the training will help put him in a calm submissive frame of mind.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Is your dog crate trained? If not, you might start crating him while you are gone. You should be the leaders of the pack, not the dog. How well is his basic obedience commands? He should sit and stay when you leave. Start working more on obedience.

Terriers are more "stubborn" and mind of their own, but you should not be afraid to leave the house.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Good answers! 

You may want to try leashing him in the house if you do not want to seperate him. That way, even if he does TRY to go after someone, you have a way to control him. 

You may want to conact your vet about the problem, and see if your vet can prescribe any medication (I know, last resort!) or perhaps a good behaviorist. 

The NILIF program has really helped at our house. We have a VERY pushy puppy who was starting to run the house as she saw fit. When we started making her earn her food, treats, affection, etc. her behavior changed for the better. 

Good luck!


----------



## linzi29 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for all your help and advice 

In responce to what someone mentioned about having a room gatened off, yes we have a child stair gate attatched to our lounge meets the kitchen. We put him in there sometimes when we have guests round and he gets too over excitable so we put him there to calm down. I'll have a go at locking him in the kitchen so he is away from the door. 

I agree with what somebody else mentioned on here, at the moment he is the "leader of the pack", and i need to regain controll of him and show him whos boss! But because he is a cute little westie, its sometimes hard to be firm, and strict with him.

My partner says i spoil him too much which is why he is becoming more and more in charge of the household. He does lay on the furniture and sleep on our bed, which maybe we should try put a stop to.

When we bought him, he was 8 months old, and i dont think the previous owner had trained him very well, if at all. He is trained so as he doesnt go to the toilet indoors, and he sits when told, and leaves when you tell him to leave, but thats pretty much about it!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

It also might help if you give him something to keep him busy when you're leaving (when he's not being aggressive lol). It might help him to learn that you leaving is a good thing because he gets goodies. Does your dog have a Kong?


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Terriers are VERY smart and the more you let them get away with the "cuteness" the more problems you have. Not too late to enroll him in an obedience class - look into it as soon as you can.

Am willing to bet you also allow the pup on your bed too? Start being leader of the pack - no more dog on the bed at any time!


----------



## linzi29 (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes the dog does tend to sleep on r bed Ots not something that has ever bothered us, untill reading how it makes them think they are joint equal to you, rather than you being the leader. He starts off on his own bed then gradually creeps his way onto ours! Westies can be quite devious 

I do find that leaving him with a chew or treat before i go makes him non aggressive, but my partner says he will therefore be spoiled and expect treats and chews everytime we leave the house, making him more demandfull as time goes on.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Yep, when you have an alpha dog its really important to set boundries. So start with the bed issue. No matter what, he's not allowed on the bed. He has to learn his place in the pack and allowing him one thing and not another, only confuses him and he tries to be more aggressive.

If you want him in the room, give him a nice bed and a few times of kicking him off the bed and telling him to go to HIS bed is what you need to be doing. Sooner he learns his place in the pack, the easier it will be to correct the other problems. 

That is why I don't recommend ANY dog (big or little) to sleep in bed with their owner(s).


----------



## linzi29 (Nov 24, 2006)

I shall try that starting tonight. His bed is usually in the lounge but ill move it into the bedroom and make sure he stays there. I dont know if anyone on here is from the United Kingdom, but we have a programme over here called "It's me or the dog", where problem dogs are seen by a dog trainer who teaches their owners how to gain their respect off their dogs. Its an excellent programme which touches on some of the techniques people have mentioned on here, so they must be helpful. I will keep you all updated on my progress!


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

I read a book about bad dog behavior and about the pack mentality of a dog. The simple principles make complete sense if you look at it from the dog's point of view and of pack rules.


----------



## linzi29 (Nov 24, 2006)

IN the past we have shouted at him for being naughty, and he will bark back louder, which thinking about it, he is only doing what we are doing to him, i guess its him shouting back at us!

Dog psychology is quite hard to understand i guess if like me you are new to it. He is laying on the back of the sofa as i type this, looking at me like butter woudnt melt!!


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

FYI: letting an Alpha dog such as your WEstie sit ABOVE you on the back of the couch just furthers his idea that he is ABOVE you in the pack.
Time to get your little cutie under control or he's not going to be much fun to be around. You certainly will have your work cut out for you


----------



## linzi29 (Nov 24, 2006)

Last night, i have to confess, Harry (my westie) won in my battle of the bed! 

What happened was, i told him to get into his bed, which he did, then i turned the light off and got into my own, and waited..... Next thing i knew, i could feel little paws on top of my bed. So, i switched the lamp on, and instructed Harry to his bed, so he jumped down, and climbed back into his own. Yet again, i turned the lamp off, and waited.... The next thing i know, i feel something cosying up to me on the bed, so again, on goes the light! I instruct Harry to get down and into his bed which he doesnt obey, in fact he totally ignores me and lays on the other end of the bed turning his back onto me (little bugger!) So i attempt to pick him up and phisically remove him from the bed, and he turns and growls at me! And, with that, i give up and he wins!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Can you restict him from your bedroom? Or can you crate him in your bedroom?


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Linzi, I can only assure you that if you don't get some professional help NOW, this little guy will soon be running the house, you will not find him very cute at all then, and the longer this goes on, the more of a little tyrant he will become. Then who is going to want him? The fact that he growls at you is bad enough, but when you let him win his battle after that, just compounds the problem. You have to get serious about this.


----------



## linzi29 (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes i guess i can. Restrict him that is. We dont have a crate. Im quite soft though and would feel guilty by not letting come in. I think thats where I go wrong!


----------



## linzi29 (Nov 24, 2006)

blackgavotte said:


> Linzi, I can only assure you that if you don't get some professional help NOW, this little guy will soon be running the house, you will not find him very cute at all then, and the longer this goes on, the more of a little tyrant he will become. Then who is going to want him? The fact that he growls at you is bad enough, but when you let him win his battle after that, just compounds the problem. You have to get serious about this.



I know, i do totally agree. He is due for his jabs soon so i will talk to the vet then. I will try the same thing tonight and this time I wont put up with any sh*t! If he growls i will still attempt to pick him up, just to see if he is just using his growls to intimidate me, rather thana him actually following through and attempting to bite me. I think if he did do that, he would have to go


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

That's the spirit. You need to put your emotions aside. Your dog won't hate you for confining him. He really needs to have some boundaries set... I don't particularly care for the Dog Whisperer, but there is one thing he says constantly that I agree with: Rules, boundaries, and limitations. THEN affection. >^_~<


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

No way would I have let the dog get away with growling when you told him to get off the bed. He's one heck of an alpha dog and he WILL be running the household on his terms. You should have assumed alpha role immediately!

Go get a large crate and CRATE him in it at nite. You must do this until he learns who is leader in your house. He now knows that if he growls or threatens you, you will back down.


----------



## linzi29 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thankyou to everyone on here for all of your advice, you have been a great help. After reading what people have said, i feel a bit more confident now in being more assertive with him. And I know im probably partly to blame for spoiling him and letting him have his way for so long. But no more


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*hehe...*



linzi29 said:


> Thankyou to everyone on here for all of your advice, you have been a great help. After reading what people have said, i feel a bit more confident now in being more assertive with him. And I know im probably partly to blame for spoiling him and letting him have his way for so long. But no more


Your Welcome. I think I replied. Ah!!!!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

linzi29 said:


> If he growls i will still attempt to pick him up, just to see if he is just using his growls to intimidate me, rather thana him actually following through and attempting to bite me. I think if he did do that, he would have to go


I strongly suggest that you do NOT continue to try to pick him if he is growling. You will be setting him up to bite you. When growling doesn't work most dogs WILL bite.

Instead, avoid causing him to growl in the first place by _managing his access_. If this is too difficult, have him drag a leash (only under supervision) so you can get him off of things if you must without getting bitten. Crate him, gate him, leash him....do anything you have to do to restrict his access without causing him to bite you.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Tough as it is, you must do it. He's a terrier and cute as they are, they can be real pains if allowed to take over a household.


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*rotten westie*

A few things:
1) if you think he is cute now, how much cuter would he be if he learned some respect,manners, and obedience, maybe even a few tricks?
2) Do not set up the same situation as before and test your dog into growling or biting you ( or anyone) this is unfair to your dog. (he doesn't know the rules or how to study for the test).
3) Take control of the situation and do not allow him the chance to climb onto your bed. Use whatever you have: crate, gate, whatever. He will put up a MAJOR FUSS so be prepared to stick to your guns. 
4) You need to assume a leadership role with him in all other areas as well as being on your bed, otherwise he will be confused. If confused he may try even harder to establish himself as leader. (he will just think YOU are the one who needs to be taught)
5) Decide once and for all if you have what it takes to do right by this dog and shape him into a great companion. Then DO IT!


----------

